# Bugs



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

i was just sitting here looking at a spider(right before i SMASHED it), and now i'm itching just thinking about it! anybody else do this or is it just me???:dunno:


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Man those think give me chills. I hunt a lot and there is no worst feeling than running into a web in the mornings. I wake every creature in the woods up trying to get the things off me.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I hate spiders!


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

haha!! dang Coot! U must be bored!!! good post - I hate em too!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Those woods spiders are the worst in the summer........ crusin down a trail and then *RIGHT IN YOUR FACE! * Big as a half dollar.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

those are orb weavers. they're ALL at thee creek if u cut off in the woods.
Kinda funny how they're all thru there right at FACE LEVEL! :greatgooglymoogly:


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

spiders just freak me out! the guy in the front usually always eats spider webs! haha


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

lol i hate spiders too and frogs i can step on a snake which i have no problems slithered away a frog jumped on my arm from lifting this plant out of a pot and needless to say the plant died, it was destroyed flowers broke off and everything due to me throwing it


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I generally don't kill them unless it is a poisonous spider like a Black Widow or Brown Recluse.I'll kill most of them. Same with snakes. I just let them be unless is a poisonous snake close to my house. Don't want the kids around those if i can help it.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

and yall wonder why my snorkels are that high! spider web blockaz v2.9!


----------



## Lulu500 (Feb 19, 2009)

I like frogs, snakes don't bother me, spiders freak me out a little, because I don't care what you say they're gonna attack, but they don't give me chills. Now ticks they are what I hate the most,:no: my stomach gets knots just thinkin about em. I'd pick a spider over a tick any day!


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have had tick fever 4 times and bit by a brown recluse once and it sucks ,i kill em all.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

May not be the deadly, but has the biggest fear factor for me.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Man take that pic off! ***** I got goose bumps and cussed out loud when I saw that!


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

holy crap - that gives me the hibbie jibbies....


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

snakes are by far worse than any spider!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep there's one right there! orb weaver!


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

whoever that hand belongs to is NUTS!!! I'm with yall on the ticks and snakes too, i'm kill'em all if possible. They say chicken snakes won't hurt you but you know what, if it don't have a chicken in its mouth I consider it a water moc and they all die:AR15firing:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

:werd:
The only good snake is a dead snake.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Those Banana Spiders are really common around here...freak me out!


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

Exactly BigP


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Every snake = cottonheadedrattlemoccosin


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I've seen many grown men bail off their wheelers like the 'invisible fire' (Talladega Nights) done got'em after driving through one of those on the trail!!!


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep, I know that feeling all to well.


----------

